# Looking for Rail & Stile Design Resources



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I find myself in want of something along the lines of "Rail & Stile for Dummies". With some time and effort I have been able to get to the point of being able to make the joinery cuts in support of door/panel creations like this.

The next logical step is to think some stuff up and try to build it!

Sure, I could go download plans for specific projects and borrow design ideas from them, and if I have to do it that way, then so be it.

What I am actually after is an improved enough understanding of the concept to be able to incorporate them into custom stuff I dream up as I dream it up.

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill, I downloaded CMT's online catalog and it shows the setup for all of their trickier bits like R&S and glue joint. Looking at that might help. It's also fun to see what all is available. Now if I could just win the lottery.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


I will suggest you get the video below,with the same set you can make big panel doors or small panel doors or small boxes, I think you said you like to make boxes..a picture is worth a 1000 words..

Mini Raised Panels Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Junior-Cove-Raised-Panel-Set/productinfo/03002/
===



wbh1963 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I find myself in want of something along the lines of "Rail & Stile for Dummies". With some time and effort I have been able to get to the point of being able to make the joinery cuts in support of door/panel creations like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Bill, I downloaded CMT's online catalog and it shows the setup for all of their trickier bits like R&S and glue joint. Looking at that might help. It's also fun to see what all is available. Now if I could just win the lottery.


Awesome idea and it makes sense that a 'super bit manufacturer' would toss some extra 'idea inspiring' stuff into their catalogs in the hopes of increasing sales. Considering how much they want for some of those bit sets, I'm thinking they can afford to hire a tech-illustrator or two...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I will suggest you get the video below,with the same set you can make big panel doors or small panel doors or small boxes, I think you said you like to make boxes..a picture is worth a 1000 words..
> ...


Thanks Again Bob....yep...my addiction to box making has evolved into two more related yearnings.......on the polished and refined side would be 'fancy boxes' such as those Two Skies turns out......

on the more Neander side, just how big does a box have to be before it is considered a crate? 

Of course the crate building could easily grow into shed building.....it seems there is no limit on the number of 'large crates' one can store on their property, yet only the first shed (of 120 sq ft or less) can be constructed permit free....anything beyond that requires permit application and approval subject to all the red tape that government can afford to tie it up in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

items in Super Carbide Tools store on eBay!

==


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> items in Super Carbide Tools store on eBay!
> 
> ==


And the winner in that list is.....this one:

 
2pc 1/2" Shank Beveled Rail & Stile Router Bit Set

When considering what thickness of stock these cutters would be suited for I noticed the specs in the add described the cut depth as being: *5/8" / 7/8"*

I kind of take that to mean .625 min and .875 max in this case. I guess it could also be talking about other axis or how deep the channel would be cut out. So many points to ponder...

Thanks Jigs


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's the material thickness. There are some sets available that are for thinner doors. For example Lee Valley's are for 3/4 to 1 1/16 or from 5/8 to 7/8.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It's the material thickness. There are some sets available that are for thinner doors. For example Lee Valley's are for 3/4 to 1 1/16 or from 5/8 to 7/8.


Thanks Chuck! 

I'm wading into the field of exotic cutters slowly, hoping to end up with 'zero percent' buyer's remorse. After letting the adrenaline rush fade I should probably start doing side by side comparisons of different manufacturer's catalogs to get not only a better idea of what the numbers mean but an understanding of 'available ranges'.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Bill, I downloaded CMT's online catalog and it shows the setup for all of their trickier bits like R&S and glue joint. Looking at that might help. It's also fun to see what all is available. Now if I could just win the lottery.


I ended up spending over an hour in that catalog last night! It took me twenty minutes to get past the circular saw blade chapter...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will say I like the Sommerfeld set the best, it will do the thin stock ( 7/16" ) and you can push to 3/8" thick stock for the boxes and clock doors and panels ,etc.

"Our Junior Raised Panel Set is truly unique. 
Imagine where you can incorporate small raised panels:jewelry boxes, humidors, dollhouses, desk sets, doll cradles, mini grandfather clock and more.

Now you can make the ultimate miniature frames and panels from material as thin as 7/16" to as thick as 11/16" to as small as 2" square. 
The Junior Raised Panel Set relies on the same principles as its parent set.

The raise panel cutter has a backcutter that accurately machines the tongue to a *5/32" *in one pass to *match* the other bits in the set..

The panel cutter machines the front and back at the same time, not only making it quicker, but allowing for all five pieces of your assembly to be flush on the front and back.

The matching pair of stile and rail cutters produces tight-fitting joints made for material from 7/16" to 11/16".

All of our bit sets are packaged in a beautiful, custom-designed hardwood case to keep your bits safe, clean and easy to find for many years of service

Cove Raised Panel Bit with Backcutter has a 2-1/2" diameter.

Junior Raised Panel Bits

01018 1/2" Shank Junior Raised Panel Cutter w/Back-Cutter
02006 1/2" Shank Miniature Rail & Stile Pattern/Cope (2 Bits)

Bearing 688ZZ "
==


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep, this is gonna get spendy. (The 'desire' for more than one set of fancy cutters is getting pretty strong)

The Sommerfeld set looks like it would be a dream for the 1/2 to 5/8 fence board cedar I love to tinker with. I have also been thinking about trying to do some general shelving and maybe even book cases with 5/4 cedar milled for decking.

What the big boxes call 5/4 tends to measure out to 17/16, but it is dried and milled to far better standards than the 'buck a board' fencing stuff. (two bucks a board at the big box actually....there is just a ton of competition in my local area for fencing).


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Rockler sells a door planning cd. Put in your dimensions and it'll help you determin the ammount and sizes of the panels, depending on your rail and style widths and of course the overall heigth and length of the door/wainscot. I use it almist exclusivly for long, complicated wainscot projects.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bradleytavares said:


> Rockler sells a door planning cd. Put in your dimensions and it'll help you determin the ammount and sizes of the panels, depending on your rail and style widths and of course the overall heigth and length of the door/wainscot. I use it almist exclusivly for long, complicated wainscot projects.


Zowie.....a program for designing doors. That does sound interesting indeed!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You don't need DVD software all you need is the Magic number of 4..you can do the math in your head in a snap and all your parts will fit like a clove.

===


----------

